# Favorite Fursuit Material



## SindirisLeptailurus (Sep 20, 2010)

What are some of your favorite fursuit fur materials you would recommend.  I'm trying to decide what I want to us =3

Also, what do you like to do for the paw pads of your paws?

Thanks!


----------



## WestWindHowling (Sep 20, 2010)

I personally prefer latex paw pads. They can be made to look both toony or realistic, they are flexible and easy to work with.


----------



## Deo (Sep 20, 2010)

I really like MM fox (the 3 inch awesome stuff) and DF long pile.
As for pawpads I like latex paw pads or well done fleece.


----------



## PolarLight (Sep 22, 2010)

Paw pads of my gloves (http://cs1431.vkontakte.ru/u16049408/40526443/x_04f9feea.jpg) made of artificial leather, bigger pads are stuffed with sintepon.


----------



## Furr (Sep 22, 2010)

Well I for one use either latex or leather for paw pads, if you do use leather use a thin oz such as sheep/lamb skin. 
If youâ€™re looking for the best fur for the lowest price that you can experiment on and not cry over if you mess up, I would go for http://crscraft.com/ and the cubby bear. It is shorter than most furs (a little under an inch) but if youâ€™ve never made a fur suit before I would go with that. They also sell in Â½ yard increments which can be very helpful.


----------



## Jesie (Sep 22, 2010)

I like fleece.
Some people don't like fleece. They say it's hard to sew and leaves seams. I've never had this problem.

It's warm, it's soft, it's agreeable. I love fleece.


----------



## Deo (Sep 23, 2010)

Jesie said:


> It's warm, it's soft, it's agreeable. I love fleece.



Especially Antron Fleece. May we all love Jim Henson for his abundant gift to costuming and puppeting.


----------



## Flarveon (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm allergic to latex so fleece all the way for most things. Resin casts are awesome too.


----------

